# installation on a redundant/secondary disk



## agri (Aug 1, 2017)

i have laptop Haier Y11b which has a tablet part attached to it
it has two disks disk1 and disk2(kind of USB type) as can been seen in the pic attached 

detachable part with 30GB as *disk1* and the *disk2* of about 500GB that is embedded under the keypad/keyboard section of laptop.

Windows installation by default is allowed on disk1 i,e 30GB. In order to make use of the large space I want to install it on the disk2 of 500GB but owing to reasons unknown i cant do so. Furthermore the disk2 cant be seen in the boot order menu list. 

plz help :sad:


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

The 500GB drive is external and attached via USB. Windows doesn't support being installed on external devices.


----------



## agri (Aug 1, 2017)

@Stancesans Tnx for the opinion. You said its not possible as the said disk is a usb type but we also know that an external portale usb hdd can be used for installation then why not here! It should be seen as a usb portable disk!


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

agri said:


> @Stancesans Tnx for the opinion. You said its not possible as the said disk is a usb type but we also know that an external portale usb hdd can be used for installation then why not here! It should be seen as a usb portable disk!
> ----
> Tnx for your view and response to my post you have said that windows can't be installed on 500gb disk as it is an external usb disk but we also know that on a usb portable hdd same is possible then why not here !


I didn't say it's not possible, I said it's not supported by Windows Setup. Your screenshot shows it is seen as a usb portable disk, and NO, external/portable disks are not listed/seen as target drives for Windows installation during setup.

Note:
Please post all responses or replies to this thread and not via private messaging.


----------

